# [Regal / Halterung gesucht] PC Gehäuse an Wand unterbringen



## smashbob (19. April 2016)

*[Regal / Halterung gesucht] PC Gehäuse an Wand unterbringen*

Hallo Gemeinde,

ich habe folgendes Gehäuse: Cooltek W2 schwarz (JB W2 K/600046940)

Dieses hat die Maße (BxHxT): 278x385x395mm. 

Ich würde es sehr sehr gerne an der Wand unterbringen. Ich suche daher ein geeignetes Regal mit
ausreichend Tragkraft oder eine spezielle Halterung für die angebenen Maße. (In der Tiefe sollte was 
mehr Platz sein, da ja abluft vorhanden ist)

Ich fange gerade erst an mich über diesen Nieschenbereich zu informieren, vielleicht hat ja einer 
von euch voriges schon getan.

Grüße

smash


----------



## PHENOMII (20. April 2016)

*AW: [Regal / Halterung gesucht] PC Gehäuse an Wand unterbringen*

Hallo,

Ich würde vielleicht zwei solche Schienen wie auf dem Bild an die Wand bringen. Arme dafür gibt es in verschiedensten Formen und Längen dafür. Denke mal das ist in etwa das einfachste.

Liebe Grüße

PHENOMII


----------



## keks4 (20. April 2016)

*AW: [Regal / Halterung gesucht] PC Gehäuse an Wand unterbringen*

Oder du nimmst gleich das hier  Thermaltake Core P5 schwarz mit Sichtfenster (CA-1E7-00M1WN-00) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Österreich das sieht mit Sicherheit besser aus


----------



## Stryke7 (20. April 2016)

*AW: [Regal / Halterung gesucht] PC Gehäuse an Wand unterbringen*

Wenn es an die Wand soll, warum hast du dann ausgerechnet dieses Gehäuse gekauft?    Wäre etwas flacheres da nicht viel schöner? 

Im Allgemeinen kannst du aber natürlich einfach ein paar passende Winkel und ein Regalbrett im Baumarkt kaufen und es an die Wand hängen ...   Wie soll dann eigentlich die Verkabelung aussehen?


----------



## Flipbo219 (20. April 2016)

*AW: [Regal / Halterung gesucht] PC Gehäuse an Wand unterbringen*

Nimm doch einfach ein Regalbrett und Dübel das an die Wand. Gibt es zB. bei IKEA massig Auswahl oder auch einfach beim Baummarkt. Und wenn du Angst hast der PC könnte da runter Kippen setzt du oberhalb des Bretts noch einen Haken in die Wand und einen Haken in irgend ein stabiles Rahmenteil auf der Rückseite vom PC und hängst ein stabiles Seil ein.

Für die Kabel dann einfach Kabelkanal holen. Mit wäre das allerdings zu hässlich. 

Gesendet von meinem HTC One mit Tapatalk


----------



## smashbob (20. April 2016)

*AW: [Regal / Halterung gesucht] PC Gehäuse an Wand unterbringen*



PHENOMII schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Ich würde vielleicht zwei solche Schienen wie auf dem Bild



Hey, danke für den Vorschlag aber das sieht mir ein bisschen zu ranzig aus. Das Gehäuse sollte schon auf dementsprechendem Regal präsentiert
werden. Ist keine Kritik, kommt nur für mich nicht in Frage.



keks4 schrieb:


> Oder du nimmst gleich das hier  Thermaltake Core P5 schwarz mit Sichtfenster (CA-1E7-00M1WN-00) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Österreich das sieht mit Sicherheit besser aus



Ein Extra Wandgehäuse wäre natürlich auch eine Idee. Ich habe das W2 von Cooltek nämlich noch nicht gekauft. Stehe aber eher auf schlichtes, fensterloses Zeug, ähnlich dem von mir geposteten W2 von Cooltek. Hast du da einen Vorschlag?



Stryke7 schrieb:


> Wenn es an die Wand soll, warum hast du dann ausgerechnet dieses Gehäuse gekauft?    Wäre etwas flacheres da nicht viel schöner?  Im Allgemeinen kannst du aber natürlich einfach ein paar passende Winkel und ein Regalbrett im Baumarkt kaufen und es an die Wand hängen ...   Wie soll dann eigentlich die Verkabelung aussehen?



Das Gehäuse habe ich noch nicht gekauft, es wird es aber relativ sicher werden. Ich werde nicht ewig einen so beengten Wohnraum haben, dass ich den
PC an die Wand hängen muss. Daher ein Gehäuse ins Regal und später mal neben den Schreibtisch wie es soll. Verkabelung geht über Kabelkanäle zum HDTV/Steckdose/Router/Verstärker.



Flipbo219 schrieb:


> Nimm doch einfach ein Regalbrett und Dübel das an die Wand. Gibt es zB. bei IKEA massig Auswahl oder auch einfach beim Baummarkt. Und wenn du Angst hast der PC könnte da runter Kippen setzt du oberhalb des Bretts noch einen Haken in die Wand und einen Haken in irgend ein stabiles Rahmenteil auf der Rückseite vom PC und hängst ein stabiles Seil ein.



Ja ach, Ikea und Seil mit Haken dran ist auch super hässlich  Danke für den Vorschlag aber ich suche schon etwas schickeres, vielleicht
was in schwarz. Dachte, es gibt dafür schon einen kleinen Markt aber anscheinend will sich niemand sein Gehäuse an die Wand stellen.


----------



## Flipbo219 (20. April 2016)

*AW: [Regal / Halterung gesucht] PC Gehäuse an Wand unterbringen*



smashbob schrieb:


> Ja ach, Ikea und Seil mit Haken dran ist auch super hässlich  Danke für den Vorschlag aber ich suche schon etwas schickeres, vielleicht
> was in schwarz. Dachte, es gibt dafür schon einen kleinen Markt aber anscheinend will sich niemand sein Gehäuse an die Wand stellen.



Ich meine ein einfaches Lack Regal, vielleicht weißt du nicht was ich meine: LACK Wandregal - weiss  - IKEA

Und das Seil hinterm Rechner sollte auch nur als Vorschlag sein, damit der PC nicht runterfällt. .  Sieht man von vorne doch nicht.  
Vielleicht suchst du mal im Internet was du dir so in etwas vorgestellt hast postest das hier.


----------



## smashbob (20. April 2016)

*AW: [Regal / Halterung gesucht] PC Gehäuse an Wand unterbringen*



Flipbo219 schrieb:


> Ich meine ein einfaches Lack Regal, vielleicht weißt du nicht was ich meine: LACK Wandregal - weiss  - IKEA
> 
> Und das Seil hinterm Rechner sollte auch nur als Vorschlag sein, damit der PC nicht runterfällt. .  Sieht man von vorne doch nicht.
> Vielleicht suchst du mal im Internet was du dir so in etwas vorgestellt hast postest das hier.



Auf das Lack Wandregal passt der Rechner leider nicht und die Dinger (hab ich in Schwarz) sind zwar ganz schnieke, halten aber null was aus.

Ich wäre super glücklich wenn ich schon wüsste in welche Richtung es gehen genau gehen soll. So ein schwarzes Ikea Lack Regal in einer ordentlichen
Größe wäre cool, ein sehr schlichtes PC Gehäuse welches sich an die Wand montieren lässt (ähnlich dem W2 von Cooltek) wäre cool, sogar eine Lautsprecherhalterung für die Wand würde gehen ( da schwirr ich gerade rum), nur was es genau werden soll, dass weiss ich noch nicht. 

Ich versuche mich hier inspirieren zu lassen. Betrachtet euch alle als meine Muse


----------



## Mysteria (21. April 2016)

*AW: [Regal / Halterung gesucht] PC Gehäuse an Wand unterbringen*

Wie viel darf es denn kosten?


----------



## smashbob (21. April 2016)

*AW: [Regal / Halterung gesucht] PC Gehäuse an Wand unterbringen*

Bis 200 €


----------



## Mysteria (22. April 2016)

*AW: [Regal / Halterung gesucht] PC Gehäuse an Wand unterbringen*

Ich dachte spontan an den hier: http://www.lian-li.com/en/dt_portfolio/pc-o7s/

Aber das ist preislich über dem was vor hast: Lian Li PC-O7S schwarz mit Sichtfenster Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Sonst würde ich Mal in ein Möbelgeschäft gehen un nachfragen, was denn ein Regal oder ein Bücherboard für die Wand so kostet. Da gibt es bestimmt noch bessere Alternativen als Ikea. 

Sonst halt so was: PC Wandhalterung gunstig kaufen Computer Wandhalterung PC Wandhalterung CPU Wandhalterung
Da wird es aber eventuell schwierig etwas zu finden da dein Gehäuse so breit ist.


----------



## smashbob (23. April 2016)

*AW: [Regal / Halterung gesucht] PC Gehäuse an Wand unterbringen*

Hey, nach ner Woche Rechersche und den Beiträgen hier bin ich zu dem Schluss gekommen, mir einfach selber was zu schreinern, denn das perfekte Regal / Halterung für mein Gehäuse gibt es einfach nicht, dass kann ich mir nur selber basteln. Danke für die vielen Anregungen


----------

